# Fixes Still waiting on fixes



## Gizmo (1/10/14)

The support from Tapatalk is terrible. They have not responded to me in 2 days, I have spammed their forum too. I really hope this will be fixed soon.

I am also aware of the editor not always loading correctly and you don't see the symbols, I am working on this.

The error on pages has been fixed.

I will let you know how the progress goes in this thread.

Sorry guys,

I am trying my best

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 5


----------



## Yiannaki (1/10/14)

Thanks @Gizmo  Great work bud!

Looking forward to having taptalk functionality soon!


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/10/14)

Thanks for letting us know @Gizmo!


----------



## Alex (1/10/14)

Thanks @Gizmo


----------



## Riaz (1/10/14)

thanks for letting us know @Gizmo 

hope it gets sorted soon


----------



## Rowan Francis (1/10/14)

@Gizmo , if thier support is bad why cant we find someother software to use on the forum for mobiles .. (i have not had a look !! )


----------



## Marzuq (1/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> The support from Tapatalk is terrible. They have not responded to me in 2 days, I have spammed their forum too. I really hope this will be fixed soon.
> 
> I am also aware of the editor not always loading correctly and you don't see the symbols, I am working on this.
> 
> ...



Awesome @Gizmo
Your efforts and work done dually noted. I've been trying to contact Tapatalk as well and they have not responded to me either. Thanks for the update


----------



## Alex (1/10/14)

@Gizmo has enabled the mobile XF version for now, while we wait for a solution to the tapatalk problem.

This should hopefully help some of you guys on mobile devices for the time being.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (1/10/14)

Thanks for the update @Gizmo and @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (2/10/14)

thanks guys ....


----------



## Gizmo (2/10/14)

*TAPATALK IS FIXED
*
Changes I have made, upgraded to PHP 5.5 and found out that tapatalk was not working well the that Tiny MCE Editor we use to copy paste things.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/14)




----------



## Yiannaki (2/10/14)

I am typing this from tapatalk on my phone  whoop whoop!

Thanks @Gizmo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (2/10/14)

*ITS WORKING* !!!! Thank you @Gizmo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (2/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> *ITS WORKING* !!!! Thank you @Gizmo


Now the withdrawal symptoms can stop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (2/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Now the withdrawal symptoms can stop



What a relive !!! 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (2/10/14)

Thanks for getting the issue fixed for us @Gizmo


----------

